
Dell XPS Lineup Is Reinvigorated with Skylake on the New XPS 12, 13, and 15“ - jseliger
http://anandtech.com/show/9707/dell-xps-lineup-is-reinvigorated-with-skylake-on-the-new-xps-12-xps-13-and-xps-15
======
PebblesHD
I previously owned a Dell XPS-15 from early 2014, The top spec model with
high-res touchscreen and quad core i7, and had no end of problems. I wonder if
they have resolved the ongoing quality issues that seemed common back then
such as coil whine and the amazingly poor battery life from models with a
dedicated GPU. The specs seem good though, and the 13" model seems promising.

